# Video clip



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

<embed src="http://mavericks.ning.com/xn_resources/widgets/video/flvplayer/flvplayer.swf" FlashVars="config_url=http%3A%2F%2Fmavericks%2Ening%2Ecom%2Fvideo%2Fvideo%2FshowPlayerConfig%3Fid%3D531091%3AVideo%3A162%26x%3D3vEo0c0g7Xb17FaCPDT9c38jlx0WcYlN&embed_btn=on&share_btn=on&app_link=on&fullscreen_btn=off&autoplay=off&fullscreen_btn=on&" width="426" height="379" scale="noscale" wmode="opaque" bgcolor="111111" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></embed>

I've seen it quite a few times at the games, but I am sure y'all can get a kick out of it. :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Doesn't work :whoknows:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Doesn't work :whoknows:


grrrr...

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=14705937

It's on Mark Cuban's MySpace.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Got it now :lol:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Mavs Law: Get up out yo' seats.*


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Thats cute.. When I was in New York I saw a bus with Mark Cubans face on it.. so I took a picture of it


----------

